# Show versus Working



## chocolate (Apr 29, 2012)

Hi all,
As an update we have tracked down a number of breeders currently selling puppies but, unfortunately, a number sounded extremely uninformed upon speaking to them. The good news is that we have found two breeders who sounded wonderful on the phone and we are visiting them next week.

One has a English working cocker x miniature poodle and one has an English show x miniature poodle.

I have tried to research the difference but get really contrasting views. Show is more docile but has more behavioural problems, working has boundless energy etc

So thought I would ask the experts....interested particularly in look as an adult and behaviour

Many thanks


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi there,

There is a common mis-conception that "Show" are more of a couch potato and the "Working" are wired - as there are as many "manic" Show strain about as there are "stable" Workers - if you looked up some of the "Show versus Working" threads on this site you'll find that there is very little in it. I think that you have to visit the breeders and actually meet the pup's parents as that is usually the best way to give you a gauge (though this is not always a given either).
If the breeder has previously had litters from the parents you are going to look at - then ask on here if anyone has on older dog to compare with.

Below is one of the previous threads:

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=6166&highlight=show+working

If you are in no rush and really want to find the right dog as opposed to just a dog - then I'd also suggest going on one or two of the meets / walks organised by members here and via the Cockapoo Club (CCGB) it's a great way to meet a cross-section of older dogs and hear the pros and cons first hand and a great way to get breeder recommendations.

Good luck with your search.

Stephen x

Breed Adviser for "Cockapoo" for Dog's Today Magazine.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi Chocolate it's not as simple as that! There are generalisations, often wrong in my opinion. The best advice I would give is go visit them both - meet the mums, see which you prefer, looks wise and more importantly character and temperament. If you meet the dads too, even better - dad plays his part too, and so much emphasis is placed on the mum, he often gets forgotten!
Have a look on CCGB (link to website on my signature) there is a page there with pics showing different types of cockapoos as pups and adults.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I am no expert by any means but by talking to lots of owners of both types I have come to the conclusion that there is little difference and it depends on parents personalities. 
My two are both from show cockers and I dont think you could get a livelier pair. They can outrun my brothers' dogs any day and they are a golden retriever and a Welsh springer, they also have more stamina! I might add that if they don't get a walk ever( and that would be only no-stop torrential rain) they are fine but the pedigrees become hyper!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I don't think there is a huge difference to be honest. Although if a working cocker has very strong working bloodlines it may well be of a more active nature and have more of a desire to be busy! This is something your breeder should be able to talk about with you providing they know the bloodlines etc.
You will find some working and show cockers have a mixture of each type of cocker spaniel in their background so it really will not have a huge influence either way.
As others have said, visit and talk to the breeders but beware of each of them talking up their particular cross and saying bad things about the 'other' cross. Alot of untrue things are put forward when people are trying to sell a puppy of theirs. 
I will say that there is nothing bad to be said about either type, so just try and take contructive help from your visit, if they bad mouth then I would be wary that they are just out to push the sale.
Best of luck


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Flo has well know FT CH working cocker dogs in her pedigree. She is a lot more full on and high drive than her half sister Remy and is a great agility dog. My girls have the same poodle dad but different mums.


----------

